# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Urge your representatives to Get US Out! of NAFTA & USMCA  (clean thread)

## Swordsmyth

https://www.jbs.org/federal-legislat...8679%2frespond

----------


## Swordsmyth

U.S.  President Donald Trump said on Saturday he will give formal notice  to  the U.S. Congress in the near future to terminate the North  American  Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA), giving six months for lawmakers  to approve  a new trade deal signed on Friday."I will be formally  terminating NAFTA shortly," Trump told reporters aboard Air Force One on  his way home from Argentina.
"Just  so you understand, when I do that - if for any reason we're  unable to  make a deal because of Congress then Congress will have a  choice" of the  new deal or returning to trade rules from before 1994  when NAFTA took  effect, he said.
Trump said the trade rules before NAFTA "work very well."

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-not...--finance.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

@Brian4Liberty and any other mods

Please keep this activism thread clean of the derailment trolls.

----------


## PAF

I inserted USMCA into the message body because you have to clearly spell it out for them:

https://www.votervoice.net/mobile/JB.../58679/respond

----------


## Swordsmyth

Fortunately, USMCA is not yet a done deal. Senator Pat Toomey  (R-Penn.) has informed Trump that the votes to pass USMCA are not yet  there, as opposition remains from members of both parties. Senator  Sherrod Brown (D-Ohio), told CNN, “The president needs to talk to  Congress on this and we can get back to the table with the Mexicans and  the Canadians and do stronger labor standards.”


Another Democrat, Senator Ron Wyden of Oregon, asked, “If this deal  is so great, why is he already resorting to threats to try and ram this  through Congress?”

Senator Marco Rubio (R-Fla.) has expressed his own concerns, tweeting  that the deal was “unacceptable,” because he contends it would kill the  Florida vegetable market.

William F. Jasper, senior editor of _The New American_, has said  that it is unlikely that Trump has actually read the USMCA deal (it's an  extremely long document — more than 1,800 pages!), and that he is just  going by what his advisors have told him is in the agreement. This  means, of course, that the president himself, who ran for president on  an "America First" agenda, could have second thoughts about the  agreement when he finds out more about what is actually in it.

Americans who value their nation’s independence need to address this  issue with their members of the House and Senate, right now. And, while  they are at it, members of Congress should be asked just why such a  far-reaching agreement is not a treaty. Under the Constitution, a treaty  must be approved by not just a majority of the Senate, but by  two-thirds of the Senate, before it can be considered law in the United  States. And, any treaty must be in accordance with the Constitution  itself, before it is legally binding.

More at:  https://www.thenewamerican.com/world...t-scuttle-both

----------


## kona

I heard Roger Stone yesterday screaming at Trump to fix or nix this deal. Said Trump (we) are getting railroaded by his "advisors" and that USMCA will codify censorship, destroy free speech, and increase government. Many parts were written by Apple/Google. 

We dodged the GDPR bullet when Trump killed TPP but it has boomeranged right back and Trump is probably oblivious. Or worse...

----------


## Origanalist

> I heard Roger Stone yesterday screaming at Trump to fix or nix this deal. Said Trump (we) are getting railroaded by his "advisors" and that USMCA will codify censorship, destroy free speech, and increase government. Many parts were written by Apple/Google. 
> 
> We dodged the GDPR bullet when Trump killed TPP but it has boomeranged right back and* Trump is probably oblivious. Or worse...*


Does it matter which?

----------


## PAF

USMCA Is A United Nations Agreement

The USMCA is riddled with the International Labour Organization, containing language such as Tribunals and Sustainable Development. This is the NAFTA replacement agreement that our U.S. government is pushing.

Please look at this entire globalist agreement, Chaper 23 (Labor)

https://ustr.gov/trade-agreements/fr...eement-between

The International Labour Organization (ILO) is a United Nations Agency that sets international labour standards.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inte...r_Organization

----------


## PAF

The USMCA “Trade Agreement” Violates Our Constitution And Sets Up Global Government

Jan 15, 2019 by Publius Huldah

On November 30, 2018, President Trump, along with the Prime Minister of Canada and the President of Mexico, signed the United States-Mexico-Canada (USMCA) “Trade Agreement”. “Trade” is in quotes, because the document isn’t about “trade” – it’s about setting up global government. “Agreement” is in quotes because the document is a “treaty” – and that invokes the two-thirds ratification requirement of Art. II, §2, cl. 2, US Constitution.

The USMCA Treaty (“Treaty”) was negotiated by U.S. Trade Representative, Robert Lighthizer.  He is a member of the Council on Foreign Relations, which works to move the United States into the North American Union (NAU).[1]

Continue:

https://newswithviews.com/the-usmca-...al-government/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Mexico: 2019 Budget Includes No Funds for USMCA-Mandated Labor Reform*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*US President Donald Trump on Saturday lashed out at Mexico  for staying idle while a third caravan of Central American migrants is  approaching the southern US border.*“Mexico is doing NOTHING to stop the Caravan which is now fully formed and heading to the United States,” Trump tweeted.
 Mexico is doing NOTHING to stop the Caravan which  is now fully formed and heading to the United States. We stopped the  last two – many are still in Mexico but can’t get through our Wall, but  it takes a lot of Border Agents if there is no Wall. Not easy!
  — Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) January 19, 2019The caravan reportedly began arriving at the Mexican border with  Guatemala on Friday. Fox News said around a 1,000 marched through the  border gates after they were left open. 
Trump has repeatedly slammed Mexico for ignoring big crowds that  have been trekking north to start a new life in the United States,  warning there were criminals mixed in. 

“We stopped the last two — many are still in Mexico but can’t get  through our Wall, but it takes a lot of Border Agents if there is no  Wall. Not easy!” the president stressed. 

More at: https://www.infowars.com/trump-mexic...grant-caravan/

----------


## PAF

*Trump’s Support for USMCA to Pay for Wall Is Too High a Price*

January 2019

https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...o-high-a-price


For more information:

https://www.jbs.org/nafta

----------


## Zippyjuan

> *Mexico: 2019 Budget Includes No Funds for USMCA-Mandated Labor Reform*


USMCA doesn't even go into effect until all counties involved ratify it so they don't have to change any laws yet (are those wages paid by the government?).  It does require Mexico to pay people in the automobile industry (either parts or whole cars) a minimum of $15 an hour.  The US gets to sell a bit more fluid milk products to Canada.  Otherwise, pretty much the same old NAFTA Trump called the "worst agreement in the world" and now calls the same thing amazing.  He is after all a salesman.  He also says the agreement will pay for that wall thing he wants.  The Government Shutdown funds (what?) will also pay for it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

This is a horrid treaty.  I hope Rand can get to him on it, or this may be a deal killer for me. Lighthizer is a CFR globalist tool.

----------


## clint4liberty

I do not believe the US House of Representatives will ratify the new trade agreement.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> This is a horrid treaty.  I hope Rand can get to him on it, or this may be a deal killer for me. Lighthizer is a CFR globalist tool.


I think the tariffs on Mexico over the illegals will kill it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The top Mexican official leading negotiations with the U.S.  over President Donald Trump’s newly announced tariffs previously  compared Trump to Hitler and described him as an “enemy” of Mexico.*

Mexican  Foreign Minister Marcelo Ebrard arrived at the Mexican embassy on  Saturday and is scheduled to meet with Secretary of State Mike Pompeo on  Wednesday, Ebrard announced on Twitter.
Ebrard, a former Mexico  City mayor who has served as foreign secretary since December 2018, has  been open in his disdain for Trump in the past.

“He, like Hitler, is a good communicator,” Ebrard told The New Yorker in 2016, referring to Trump. 

The New Yorker’s article profiled Ebrard’s get-out-the-vote efforts for then-Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton. 
“It was after hearing Donald Trump speak that I decided to get  much more involved, beyond just giving opinions,” Ebrard told the  magazine. “The risk represented by el Señor Trump, the things that he  says, in particular about Mexico, but in general, too, are like nothing  else I’ve encountered.” 
Roughly a week before the 2016 election, Ebrard called Trump the greatest “enemy” that Mexico has faced in “many years.” 
 Trump es el peor enemigo que México haya enfrentado en muchos años. Debemos esforzarnos para frenarlo con votos en E.U.A. 
— Marcelo Ebrard C. (@m_ebrard) October 31, 2016
 Cada voto cuenta, apoyemos a Hillary Clinton. Derrotemos la xenofobia anti mexicana de Trump pic.twitter.com/Qpb314m3Qq 
— Marcelo Ebrard C. (@m_ebrard) October 29, 2016Now, Ebrard is in the position of leading negotiations with the  Trump administration over the tariffs Trump slapped on his country. 

More at:  https://www.infowars.com/mexican-off...mexicos-enemy/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Bump

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Urge your representatives to Get US Out! of NAFTA & USMCA*  https://www.jbs.org/federal-legislat...8679%2frespond

----------


## Swordsmyth

Speaker  Nancy Pelosi’s decision on when (and whether) the deal will get a vote  depends on talks with the Trump administration to address Democrats’  concerns, according to a senior Democratic aide.“We’re  not ready,’’ Representative Debbie Dingell, a Michigan Democrat, said  Sunday on Fox News. “The votes in the House are not there yet until  these changes take place.’’

During  last week’s uncertainty over trade with Mexico, most Democrats publicly  separated USMCA deliberations from Trump’s tariff plan, which means  that removing the tariff threat doesn’t necessarily clear the way for a  new deal to replace the North American Free Trade Agreement. Dingell  said she wants changes to the agreement’s labor, environmental and  enforcement provisions that would satisfy her skeptical colleagues.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/democrats-hol...133507650.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Mexican labor unions have requested injunctions in Mexican federal court  against labor reform tied to the United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement  (USMCA), El Economista reported June 23. The labor unions, all organized  under the umbrella of the Mexican Laborers' Confederation (CTM), argue  the labor reform's stipulation that each labor organization adopt  direct, secret votes for the election of new leaders harms them. 

A lower court ruling temporarily suspending the unions'  obligations under the labor reform would send the message that Mexico  isn't serious about implementing the requirements of USMCA. In Mexico,  such a ruling could cause a snowball effect, in which unions enter a de  facto state of noncompliance with USMCA's labor reform. If USMCA were  still pending in the United States and a Mexican injunction were awarded  to a CTM-sponsored union, House Democrats might see this as a sign that  labor rights in Mexico won't significantly improve — making the issue  yet another sticking point for USMCA. 

More at: https://worldview.stratfor.com/situa...required-usmca

----------


## Swordsmyth

It is both fortunate and unfortunate that House Democrats tend to  oppose the deal as presently constituted. This is fortunate as without  the votes from a significant number of Democrats, the deal cannot be  passed, but it is unfortunate because the changes sought by the  Democrats are generally not good.

 In other words, if the Trump administration agrees to changes sought  by the Democrats, USMCA would be even worse than it is now — and it is  bad enough as it is.
 The New Democrat Coalition told U.S. Trade Representative Robert  Lighthizer on Monday not to submit USMCA to Congress unless the  administration first addresses concerns of the Democrats. The New  Democrat Coalition of 103 members told Lighthizer, “We were troubled  that you sent up the draft Statement of Administrative Action on May 30  without sufficient consultation, and strongly urge you to not make the  same mistake twice.”

More at: https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...on-to-congress

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Trump administration is expected to submit the United  States-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA), a government-managed trade deal,  to Congress sometime after September 1, with hopes for ratification by  the end of this year. As is usual in Washington’s contentious political  climate, differences between what the White House wants and what the  Democrat-run House of Representatives wants could complicate that hope,  even killing the deal for now.

The Democrats want any trade deal with Mexico and Canada to reflect  their desire to impose more government regulations on businesses and  attain provisions favoring their goals in the way of environmentalism  (CO2 limits), labor unions (making it easier to force unions  on workers), and other issues dear to their “progressive” agenda. The  deal already has provisions on these issues — USMCA would place all  three countries under the control of the International Labor  Organization (ILO) by specifically committing them to the ILO’s  Declaration on Fundamental Principles and Rights at Work and the  Declaration on Social Justice for a Fair Globalization.
 The problem for the Democrats is that they contend the USMCA does not  go far enough in adopting more government control over private  business.
 Another factor in Democrat reluctance to sign off on USMCA has little  to do with what is or is not in the deal right now. House Speaker Nancy  Pelosi (D-Calif.) does not want to give President Trump a major  legislative “victory” on the eve of the 2020 presidential election. And  Pelosi has used her power as speaker of the house to thwart a Republican  president before. In 2007, Pelosi suspended what is known as  “fast-track” bargaining authority indefinitely when Republican President  George W. Bush had sent a so-called free-trade deal with Colombia to  Congress.
 “Fast-track” allows a president to negotiate a trade deal and submit  it to Congress for an up-and-down vote. This would appear to violate the  Constitution’s provision in Article I, Section 8 that gives _Congress_, not the president, the authority “to regulate commerce with foreign nations.”
 Bush’s trade deal was never approved during his tenure. Tim Keeler,  then chief of staff for then-U.S. Trade Representative Susan Schwab,  recalled the struggle over the Colombia trade deal with CNBC. “At the  time, no president had sent an FTA [free trade agreement] under fast  track rules where a speaker was opposed, so we didn’t know how Speaker  Pelosi would react.”
 This history gives some hope to USMCA opponents, as Pelosi was able  to stop the deal then. Unfortunately, this history also indicates that  Pelosi’s opposition was more to a trade deal of a _Republican_ president, rather than a _Democrat_  president. Five years later, Pelosi supported virtually the same deal  when Democrat President Barack Obama renegotiated the deal.
 Pelosi showed similar hypocrisy recently when she (rightly) said that  any military action against Iran by President Trump would require  congressional approval, but a few years ago, she argued that President  Obama did not need congressional approval to take military action  against Libya.
 Still, even if Pelosi’s opposition is of impure motives, champions of  American national sovereignty should be thankful, if it kills the deal.
 Under the rules of “fast-track,” once the bill is officially sent to  Congress to implement USMCA, a “clock” starts ticking. Members of  Congress would then have 90 working days after receiving the legislation  to hold a vote.
 This should alert patriotic Americans concerned about more of our  national sovereignty being surrendered and cause them to contact their  members of Congress. Republican members will be under tremendous  pressure to go along with a president of their political party.

More at: https://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...-by-year-s-end

----------


## Zippyjuan

Congress cannot modify the treaty.  They can only vote for or against it as written.  If they reject it, the US can try to re-open the treaty negotiations to try to get changes which could help it pass (which the other parties would also have to agree to).

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Congress cannot modify the treaty.  They can only vote for or against it as written.  If they reject it, the US can try to re-open the treaty negotiations to try to get changes which could help it pass (which the other parties would also have to agree to).


Which makes it all the easier to kill because Mexico and Canada won't renegotiate.

----------


## Swordsmyth

On Thursday June 20, 2019,  Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau traveled to Washington DC for a  meeting with Speaker Nancy Pelosi and democrat leadership.  After the  political ideologues held the meeting, Trudeau and Canadian Foreign  Affairs Minister Chrystia Freeland tabled the Canadian ratification on the USMCA trade agreement.

More at: https://theconservativetreehouse.com...p-trade-reset/

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://www.ft.com/content/56077fc2-...4-3669401ba76f

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> This is a horrid treaty.  I hope Rand can get to him on it, or this may be a deal killer for me. *Lighthizer is a CFR globalist tool*.


To be devil's advocate, if this treaty is so horrid, why senior White House advisors that MAGA POTUS frequently admires see it differently?  You don't buy argument of MAGA supporters that globalists have been appointed by this America-First POTUS to put them in their place through 3D chess?




> *How Trump's son-in-law helped salvage the North American trade zone*
> 
> *“I’ve said before, and I’ll say again, this agreement would not have  happened if it wasn’t for Jared,” Lighthizer told reporters. * 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - Robert Lighthizer was the public face of arduous, year-long  talks to rework NAFTA, but as he savored a successful conclusion in the  White House Rose Garden on Monday, the U.S. trade representative singled  out another man as the deal’s architect.  
> 
> The  70-year-old veteran negotiator was referring to Jared Kushner, more  than 30 years his junior and Donald Trump’s son-in-law, whom the  president had asked to help out on trade early in the presidency,  especially on Canada and Mexico.  
> 
> While Kushner’s time in the  White House has been turbulent - Chief of Staff John Kelly temporarily  stripped him of his security clearance this year and he has been  criticized for his dealings with the Middle East - his role in keeping  the North American Trade Agreement afloat was fundamental, multiple  sources said.


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-t...-idUSKCN1MC04M



But in case this is not 3D chess, gressroots would have to work harder than MAGA appointed senior White House advisors to convince their Reps to take a stand against MAGA's inner circle..  although in the past some had called that 'political suicide'.   Steve Bannon was not elected Reps of conservatives  but he was made an example when he went against MAGA's senior White House advisors like NAFTA savior Jared.

----------


## Swordsmyth

President  Trump raised concerns that Congress may not approve the new North  American Free Trade Agreement, now that the House has launched an  impeachment inquiry.

“I don’t know if Nancy Pelosi is going to  have any time to sign [the USMCA] — that’s the only problem,” said  President Trump on Wednesday. He went on to say Pelosi is wasting time  with a “manufactured crisis.”

Approving the new deal —  known as the U.S.-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA) — before the end of  the year has been one of the administration’s top priorities.
“If it happens, it happens. Otherwise, when we take over the House next year we’ll do it our way,” said Trump.


At  a press conference Wednesday afternoon, a reporter asked President  Trump if he would end NAFTA if USMCA doesn’t make it through Congress.
“I  don't want to answer that question, but you know how I feel about  NAFTA. I think NAFTA is the worst trade deal ever made,” Trump replied.  “We’re gonna find out. That’s going to be a very interesting question.”

More at: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/trump...233627048.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

President  Trump raised concerns that Congress may not approve the new North  American Free Trade Agreement, now that the House has launched an  impeachment inquiry.

I dont know if Nancy Pelosi is going to  have any time to sign [the USMCA]  thats the only problem, said  President Trump on Wednesday. He went on to say Pelosi is wasting time  with a manufactured crisis.

Approving the new deal   known as the U.S.-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA)  before the end of  the year has been one of the administrations top priorities.
If it happens, it happens. Otherwise, when we take over the House next year well do it our way, said Trump.


At  a press conference Wednesday afternoon, a reporter asked President  Trump if he would end NAFTA if USMCA doesnt make it through Congress.
I  don't want to answer that question, but you know how I feel about  NAFTA. I think NAFTA is the worst trade deal ever made, Trump replied.  Were gonna find out. Thats going to be a very interesting question.

More at: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/trump...233627048.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

The leader of a U.S. congressional delegation to Mexico said on  Tuesday that Mexico must take more concrete steps to implement its labor  reform, after a trip aimed at speeding up ratification of the new North  American free trade deal.Mexican President Andres Manuel Lopez  Obrador has vowed union freedoms, higher wages and other labor rights in  his bid to assuage the concerns of U.S. congressional Democrats, who  hold the key to ratifying the United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement  (USMCA).
But as he concluded his visit to Mexico, Richard E. Neal,  who leads the Ways and Means Committee in the United States' lower  house of Congress, suggested Democrats were still not satisfied.
"Our  meeting with President Lopez Obrador shed further light on the Mexican  government's desire and intentions to carry out its labor justice  reform, but the United States needs to see those assurances put into  action," Neal said in a statement.
It was unclear precisely what steps Neal would like to see.


Mexico's Congress has already approved the deal. It also needs ratification from Canadian lawmakers.
Mexican  Foreign Minister Marcelo Ebrard told reporters the next three weeks  would be a "decisive phase" for the pact, and that officials would send  U.S. lawmakers a document next week detailing the issues discussed on  Tuesday, including Mexico's labor reform.

Democrats are seeking better mechanisms in the trade agreement to ensure  enforcement of labor and environmental provisions. One measure under  consideration is providing aid to Mexico to beef up enforcement of labor  rules.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/mexico-presid...132559399.html

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I'm so glad that Trump managed, after immense regime uncertainty, to negotiate a deal that's almost identical to the status quo. 

...his reality TV "not a politician" skills really proved useful. 

...what a (stable) genius.

...how wonderful that the electorate had faith in him.

----------


## angelatc

> I'm so glad that Trump managed, after immense regime uncertainty, to negotiate a deal that's almost identical to the status quo. 
> 
> ...his reality TV "not a politician" skills really proved useful. 
> 
> ...what a (stable) genius.
> 
> ...how wonderful that the electorate had faith in him.


It's 4D chess.  He's acting like the Deep State in order to trick the Deep State into exposing themselves.   And then...he will whack their pee-pees.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> It's 4D chess.  He's acting like the Deep State in order to trick the Deep State into exposing themselves.   And then...he will whack their pee-pees.


Undoubtedly..

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Trump urges Congress to vote on USMCA*October 21, 2019 
 President Trump on Oct. 21 said that the U.S. trade agreement with   Mexico and Canada needs to be voted on, adding that "it's going to be   very bipartisan."

----------


## Swordsmyth

U.S. Trade Representative Robert Lighthizer  faced pushback and a “bucket full” of questions Thursday during a  closed-door caucus lunch meeting meant to sell Senate Republicans on the  new trade deal with Canada and Mexico.

Republican senators  stressed that they expect the U.S.-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA) will  have the votes to pass the Senate, but acknowledged there was still  opposition within the caucus and broader frustration with how the trade  negotiations had been handled.
“There’s some opposition to some pieces of it, as you might imagine,” Sen. David Perdue (R-Ga.) told reporters after the lunch.


Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell  (R-Ky.) has said the Senate will not take up the trade deal until next  year after the chamber finishes an expected impeachment trial for President Trump.
“From my perspective, it’s not as good as I had hoped," McConnell told reporters during a weekly press conference Tuesday.
But  GOP senators indicated after the Lighthizer meeting that there are  concerns about the process for how the trade deal will move through the  Senate.
Sen. John Cornyn  (R-Texas), a top adviser to McConnell, said he did not expect the  Senate Finance Committee to have a mock markup of the trade deal, which  under previous agreements would allow them to suggest changes that could  be worked in to a final proposal.
“It’s  a bad practice and I don’t think the Senate should just quietly agree  to be jammed in the process,” Cornyn said, adding that it was a “lousy  way to treat the Senate.”
Sen. Pat Toomey (R-Pa.) said he had also heard the Senate Finance Committee would not be holding a mock markup of the trade deal.
“We have to have an opportunity to weigh in on that,” Toomey said. “This is a problem.”
Toomey  said he raised his concerns with Lighthizer during the lunch and at two  separate meetings with Senate Finance Republicans.
When asked if  he spoke directly to Lighthizer about his concerns, Toomey said: "I did.  In fact, I raised them at the meeting we had before the lunch and I  raised them on the phone call the day before that."

More at: https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/...-on-trade-deal

----------


## presence

> Trump said the trade rules before NAFTA "work very well."


Lets be real... trade rules prior to the Navigation Acts of 1651 were the only one's that worked at all. 

Everything since then; sans that joyous moment of laughter in 1765... 

nothing more than a subtle variants of state mafia racketeering.

----------


## Origanalist

> It's 4D chess.  He's acting like the Deep State in order to trick the Deep State into exposing themselves.   And then...he will whack their pee-pees.


You're dating yourself with that term Angela....

----------


## acptulsa

> You're dating yourself with that term Angela....


Which one?  "4D Chess"?

----------


## Swordsmyth

Mexico's deputy foreign minister, Jesus Seade, said on Saturday he  sent a letter to the top U.S. trade official expressing surprise and  concern over a labor enforcement provision proposed by a U.S.  congressional committee in the new North American trade deal.Top  officials from Canada, Mexico and the United States on Tuesday signed a  fresh overhaul of a quarter-century-old deal, aiming to improve  enforcement of worker rights and hold down prices for biologic drugs by  eliminating a patent provision.
How labor disputes are handled in  the new United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement (USMCA) trade deal was one  of the last sticking points in the negotiations between the three  countries to overhaul the agreement.
Intense negotiations over the  past week among U.S. Democrats, the administration of Republican U.S.  President Donald Trump, and Mexico produced more stringent rules on  labor rights aimed at reducing Mexico's low-wage advantage.
However,  an annex for the implementation of the treaty that was presented on  Friday in the U.S. House of Representatives proposes the designation of  up to five U.S. experts who would monitor compliance with local labor  reform in Mexico.
"This provision, the result of political  decisions by Congress and the Administration in the United States, was  not, for obvious reasons, consulted with Mexico," Seade wrote in the  letter. "And, of course, we disagree."


The letter, released on Saturday, is dated Friday and addressed to  U.S. Trade Representative Robert Lighthizer. Seade said he would travel  to Washington on Sunday to raise the issues directly with Lighthizer and  lawmakers.
"Unlike the rest of the provisions that are clearly  within the internal scope of the United States, the provision referred  to does have effects with respect to our country and therefore, should  have been consulted," Seade wrote.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/mexico-object...215243615.html

----------


## angelatc

> Which one?  "4D Chess"?


I suspect it's the Cheech & Chong reference.

----------


## CCTelander

> I suspect it's the Cheech & Chong reference.



I thought that was Paul Reubens (AKA Pee-wee Herman).

ETA: My bad. Cheech and Chong did indeed originate that phrase. I feel old.

----------


## angelatc

> I thought that was Paul Reubens (AKA Pee-wee Herman).


I had to search to be sure.    One from the vaults:  Trippin' In Court

----------


## CCTelander

> I had to search to be sure.    One from the vaults:  Trippin' In Court



Yeah, you got in before my edit. Memory ain't what it used to be.

----------


## angelatc

> Yeah, you got in before my edit. Memory ain't what it used to be.


LIke I said, I had to search to be sure

----------


## CCTelander

> LIke I said, I had to search to be sure



"Golden Years" my ass!

----------


## enhanced_deficit

July 8*, 2020

Trump touts USMCA with Mexican president at White House*

*USMCA took effect last week*

By Paul Best
FOXBusiness

*Trump: USMCA is the 'largest trade deal ever made'*

President  Trump discusses building a ‘powerful economic and security partnership’  with Mexico and how the U.S. is handling the coronavirus outbreak.

President Donald Trump welcomed Mexican President Andrés Manuel López Obrador to the White House Wednesday to celebrate the new United States-Mexico-Canada trade agreement, which was signed in January and took effect earlier this month.
“It’s  the largest, fairest and most advanced trade deal ever reached by any  country, and it will bring enormous prosperity to both American and Mexican workers,” Trump said in the Rose Garden.
Trump  and López Obrador held a meeting in the White House before signing a  joint declaration that commits the two countries to “shared future  prosperity.” They will have a working dinner with U.S. and Mexican  business leaders Wednesday night.
https://www.foxbusiness.com/markets/...he-white-house


Bold USMCA celeberation by Trump despite GOP  base's opposing stance on it.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Some dirt facts had been leaked in media. However ,  'getting played'  feelings among some purists and conservatives seem misplaced, outcomes  like following could have been just a good ol failure depite deeply sincerest  intentions to do the opposite:


*U.S. Trade Deficit Hits Highest Level in History at $891.3B*
fortune
Mar 6, 2019 - The Commerce Department reported the record-breaking trade  deficit Wednesday, which grew despite Trump's efforts to the contrary.

*U.S. trade gap with China reaches all-time high under Trump*
politico
Mar 6, 2019 - The U.S. trade deficit in goods with China set a new  record during President Donald Trump's second year in office, despite  his efforts to rein in ...




> USMCA surrender agreement, signed.  Officially a third world craphole now.


*Mexico's President gives Jared Kushner their nation’s greatest award for saving NAFTA (renamed USMCA)*


The Order of the Aztec Eagle, issued by Mexico to foreigners who make a significant contribution to the country
November 30, 2018
Kushner was inducted into the Order of the Aztec  Eagle.  It’s an    honour    reserved for foreigners who make a  significant  contribution   to     Mexico’s wellbeing. In this case, it  was for a trade   agreement.

----------


## akashgupta27

President Donald Trump said on Thursday that House Speaker Nancy Pelosi does not understand the U.S.-Mexico-Canada trade deal and had told the U.S. trade representative, Robert Lighthizer, she wanted two weeks to get to know the agreement."Pelosi does not understand the bill, she doesn't understand it ... so she's got to get up to snuff, learn the bill," Trump said at a White House event.

----------

